# runs in the family



## shinerman77 (Nov 23, 2007)

My little brother was in for the week and we got a little fishing in. Didn't get anything the first two days but He went out with bassaddict today using live bait and caught a couple nice fish. He also out fished bassaddict.  . He was excited. He just got back into fish and caught a personal best. Also hooked a big fish but he spit the hook Bassaddict said he was about 7-8 lbs. Josh was a little upset. But I think loosing a big one make you fish harder the next time.

















BassAddicts wee little guy


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 23, 2007)

In my defence Josh was fishing with 2 rods and with live bait, I was using only 1 rod, trying a larger than usual hook..............

Ps. just a note of interest Josh caught the same scarred up fish that shinerman caught last week


----------



## SMDave (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice! I wish I got out yesterday, but couldn't. Is it just me or does the first fish' head look WAY too big for his body? I think the pond might have a population crisis. :wink: Anyway, Bassadict, that is a nice Horse's Ass contest entry!!! :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 23, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Nice! I wish I got out yesterday, but couldn't. Is it just me or does the first fish' head look WAY too big for his body? I think the pond might have a population crisis. :wink: Anyway, Bassadict, that is a nice Horse's Ass contest entry!!! :wink:



that is huge compared to other ones i have


----------



## little anth (Nov 24, 2007)

nice job that one fish got messed up mabee you should try a baby bass crankbait. something big wanted that bass


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 25, 2007)

little anth said:


> nice job that one fish got messed up mabee you should try a baby bass crankbait. something big wanted that bass



Anthony - they have 'gators in Florida! As in Ally


----------



## little anth (Nov 25, 2007)

o yea lol dont have to wory about that in nj l


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 26, 2007)

yeah thats cool nice fish


----------

